# Looking for a new camera



## bigpuddin43 (May 16, 2014)

I am wanting to upgrade from my canon rebel xs that is only 10 mp. I am looking at the canon 70d. Does anyone have any insight. It is still a little out of budget but hoping in the next year or so I can upgrade. I am open to other ideas as well so if you have input on another body to look at I appreciate it.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 16, 2014)

Canon 60D about the same IQ as the 70D and much much cheaper. If Video is really important to you then save for the 70D otherwise the  60D is a excellent camera body & great value. I love my 60D four stills. It has Excellent IQ, !/8000th shutter, 5.3 FPS, weather resistant sealing, good solid build quality,Top LCD, two command dials and feels great in my hand.YMMV


----------



## Bo4key (May 16, 2014)

I upgraded to the 70D from a T2i and have zero regrets.


----------



## bigpuddin43 (May 17, 2014)

They both have video. The 70 is 20 mp the 60 is 18. From what I'm seeing the 70 can be controlled by an app were I would need to get a remote for the 60.


----------



## bigpuddin43 (May 17, 2014)

Does anyone have any input on how either of these will do at higher ISO. My rebel xs if you get above 400 ISO it gets real grainy. With the number of wildlife and low light shots I do it makes it tough.


----------



## KmH (May 17, 2014)

Digital photos don't have 'grain'. They have image noise:
http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/image-noise.htm

Film has grain.

These guys have ISO performance information and more:
Canon EOS 60D Review: Digital Photography Review
Canon EOS 70D Review: Digital Photography Review

More reviews:
Canon 70D reviews - Bing
Canon 60D reviews - Bing


----------



## bigpuddin43 (May 17, 2014)

Thanks very helpful definitely want the 70d over the 60d from what I have been seeing.


----------

